# Introducing Entertainment Rigging Sessions



## egilson1 (Feb 17, 2012)

I am pleased to announce that ALPS/Advanced Lighting & Production Services, Inc. through our "ALPS Academy" will be presenting our first Entertainment Rigging Sessions class this July in York, PA. Attached is the PDF flyer for this event. Also below is the web address for Entertainment Rigging Sessions.




Regards,
Ethan
ETCP Certified Rigger, Arena & Theatre
Ethan underscore gilson at ALPSWEB dot com
www.entertainmentriggingsessions.com


----------



## Amishplumber (Feb 17, 2012)

Sounds awesome, but why is it happening in PA? Any plans for a similar session back home in the Boston area?


----------



## egilson1 (Feb 17, 2012)

We are indeed planning on doing a session in the metro Boston area in the not to distant future.


Ethan


----------



## shiben (Feb 17, 2012)

egilson1 said:


> We are indeed planning on doing a session in the metro Boston area in the not to distant future.
> 
> 
> Ethan



What about Chicago?


----------



## avkid (Feb 17, 2012)

Ooh, convenient location and affordable.

Any chance you plan on offering CM Lodestar certification classes at some point in the future?


----------



## mstaylor (Feb 19, 2012)

May have to get my boss to send me. I may be getting time on a theatre fly system so I have to start learning. Is this theatre or arena classes? I would like to take more areana classes but theatre would be a easier sell. I am already CM certified.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 19, 2012)

avkid said:


> ...Any chance you plan on offering CM Lodestar certification classes at some point in the future?


See the syllabus for the five-day course.


----------



## egilson1 (Feb 19, 2012)

As we establish relationships with more host organizations we will be adding dates to the schedule. In regards to the CM training, that is also something that will be added for the 5 Day class, but no dates have been discussed as of yet. Whenever sessions are added I will make sure to let the CB community know.

Regards,
Ethan


----------



## egilson1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Michael,
Tried to reply to your message and not sure if it worked. Shoot me an email at Egilson AT ALPSWEB dot COM with your contact info.

Regards,
Ethan


----------



## egilson1 (Apr 7, 2012)

Just wanted to update everyone that I am now an ETCP recognized trainer. This means that if you need credits to renew your ETCP certification, you can get (1) point per hour of class room time if instead of a half point for an unrecognized course or instructor.

Regards,
Ethan


----------



## stagecraft101 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ethan,
I would like more info on hosting a Entertainment Rigging training in the Boston area. I work for a Community College South of Boston. There is a fly system in theatre and a gym that could be used for the arena training. I have talked with my bosses about maybe hosting something like this and they were all for it. 

Anyone that is in the Boston area that would like to be part of this training please reply, so I can see if there is any interest for the CB community.
I would be looking at the early January 2013.


----------



## Amishplumber (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes, yes yes! I would love this. Please have this happen and message me if it does!


----------



## egilson1 (Aug 3, 2012)

Stagecraft101,
Send me your contact info and I will touch base with you next week.

Regards,
Ethan
egilson AT alpsweb DOT com
781-437-1134


----------



## avkid (Aug 3, 2012)

Ooh, I like that time of year.


----------



## Sony (Aug 9, 2012)

I definitely want to be part of this training, as many days as possible...I've been trying to find something like this in the Boston area for YEARS!


----------

